# Setting up a goat



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

How do you set up a goat? I've showed a few goats in the last few years but haven't learned how to set a goat well or train a goat to set up.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Usually must people train them to lead, then once they can do that they start setting them up. The first time you set them up they will move around a lot, but once they get used to you touching their feet, it gets better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

one of the keys is to make sure the hand/arm that is holding up the chain/collar is firmly but gently pulling upward toward the sky and when you bend over to move the goats legs you don't drop your arm down that is supporting the chain/collar. We tell our kids that it is the "Post arm." Imagine no matter where the rest of your body is bending and moving that the "post arm" needs to stay in place. 

Then it takes practice and repetition. Start out with being satisfied if your goat stand set up for 1 or 2 seconds and slowly on a daily basis expect your goat to stand longer and longer in the set-up position. Try to be the one that decides when it is time to go before your goat does. Say your goats attention is 5 seconds then let him stand set up for 4 seconds and then make a clicking sound to signal walk and walk one complete circle and then set up again, the next day try to get your goat to stand for 10 seconds and repeat several times. AFter a couple weeks practice try keeping your post arm sturdy and switching sides while your goat stays set up, It is essential that your Post arm stay exactly in the same place when you move. and it can also help if you use your free hand to stabalize the chin a little as you move around to the other side. 
Working smoothly and easy around your goat is also very important.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks you for all the explanations 
I Just something else to practice


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, you are really helpful.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

What i do also is if the move out of their set up position, I walk them in a circle and then set em back up. I think lil bleats mentioned on here at one time..it's helpful to set them up in front of a mirror if you can that way you know you are positioning them correctly..
Rule of thumb is the leg from ground to hock should be straight up and down...on jrs and on bucks. Soyou put the foot where it needs to be to achieve that. Does in milk are shown differently


Does in milk are shown so their thigh divides the udder into 3rds if you can...so you kind of don't mess with their legs...you don't want the legs out BEHIND like a jr doe or a buck...because then it looks like the udder is slung too far forward. make sense?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

that's good to know about the does, not that I'm going to be able to show this year. The bucks to me is like showing a dog.

Does in milk are shown so their thigh divides the udder into 3rds if you can...so you kind of don't mess with their legs...you don't want the legs out BEHIND like a jr doe or a buck...because then it looks like the udder is slung too far forward. make sense?[/QUOTE]


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok so first you need to halter break then you need to chain break, I have learned that it is all about head control, You want to set up the goat so that he looks natural and square to teach them this i put them on a stand and just pick up there legs and pet them and rub them down with different brushes that way they will learn that it is ok to have there legs handled and it also teachs them to jump up on the stand on there own.You need to work with them everyday starting with 5 minutes and increasing by 5 (5,10,15,20 minutes and so on) I eventually work them up to 2 hours twice a week I attached a picture so you would know what i mean. Hope This Helps


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We also teach to lead with a nylon halter first and then move to the show chain. Often there is a transition period were we use both. Bathing and brushing your animal and tying them up is a very good way for them to get used to being handled. All these steps will help your goat get ready for the fair. 
We handle ours daily for the last 8 weeks. One day we work on setting up and grooming and just walking on the halter and the other day we exericse them behind a tractor/lawn mower. Does in breeding shows should not be exercised like you goats for market shows.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks every body for the help! I have it down now for good now. Just wondering, why are the legs on those Boers furry and then everything else is shaved?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Delilah said:


> Thanks every body for the help! I have it down now for good now. Just wondering, why are the legs on those Boers furry and then everything else is shaved?


That's how market wethers should be shaved. It enhances the forearm muscle and adds the illusion of bigger bones


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay thanks! I've never seen a Boer show before so I had no clue.


----------

